# [Portage] error al actualizar - inspiron 1420 (Solucionado)

## sergiotocalini

Hola, como estan? antes que nada les quiero comentar esto, he buscado por el foro y google, y no encontre nada relacionado con este error, resulta que he adquirido una nueva notebook, dell inspiron 1420, que venia con ubuntu pero ya le vole, no paso ni dos horas despues que me llego la laptop, y decidi instalar en otra maquina mas gentoo, resulta que hago los pasos de costumbre, que se detallan en el handbook, y todo ok perfecto, me levanta todo, pero tengo un problema cuando voy a instalar el xorg-server, es que me quiere instalar libpng y me tira error, he buscado por internet y por la wiki de bug de gentoo (bug.gentoo.org) y encontre lo siguiente:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223187

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223263

perfecto me dice que para solucionar este inconveniente tengo que actualizar el portage, por mas que esto es recomendable hacerlo cuando uno termina de hacer emerge-webrsync (cuando empieza a instalar), cuando quise hacerlo en esa oportunidad me daba el mismo error pero decidi seguir adelante, pero luego me trabo con libpng y necesariamente necesito actualizar el portage y me tira el siguiente error cuando quiero actualizar el portage

negro-laptop / # emerge -up portage

...

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 [2.1.2.2]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself ,

      then resume the merge

[ebuild     U ]  app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.1_p17] USE="plugins%*"

[blocks B     ]  sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B     ]  sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2._p33)

y no puedo desinstalar bash, que me recomiendan que haga, si pueden responderme rapido por favor porque es medio urgente ya que no puedo hacer casi nada sin el portage actualizado, saludos y un abrazo a todos.

P/d: si quieren pueden mirar las fotos que le saque a la notebook cuando me llego, hace algunos dias.

http://picasaweb.google.es/sergiotocalini/DellInspiron1420Last edited by sergiotocalini on Wed Jun 04, 2008 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

Me cuesta creer que no encontraste nada respecto a esto, sobre bloqueos en portage, hay miles y miles de post en los foros y en google. En fin, probaste con:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse bash
```

y despues si:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse portage
```

Saludos

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola achaw, como estas? gracias por tu pronta respuesta, pero he intentado eso tambien he intentado varias, y me da el mismo error, mira te detallo la salida de los comandos que describis

negro-laptop / # emerge --update --deep --newuse bash

Calculating dependencies  ...^H^H... done!

!!! Error: the <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

negro-laptop / # emerge --update --deep --newuse bash -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...^H^H... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.5-r3] USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile% -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 2,353 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 [1.20.1-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 561 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plugins% -vanilla" 2,564 kB

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)

Total: 3 packages (3 upgrades, 1 block), Size of downloads: 5,477 kB

saludos y un abrazo

----------

## achaw

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-691569-highlight-bash+blocking+portage.html

Mira esto amigo, me salio en 2 segundos de busqueda en el foro. Espero que te sirva.

Saludos

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola achaw, como estas? sos un grande te juro que no lo vi en el foro, capaz no busque de la forma adecuada, sos un grande con eso se soluciona, les paso por aqui como se hace asi no tienen que entrar al otro thread

# emerge -1 =app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1

# emerge -1 portage

# emerge -1 bash

y buala, saludos y muchas gracias

----------

## achaw

Me alegro que te funcione.

Saludos

EDITO

--------

Podrias pornerle "(Cerrado)" al titulo des post para mantener un poco el orden del foro?

----------

## sergiotocalini

igual ahora hice cagada con coreutils y util-linux, jajaja, voy a ver como soluciono, saludos y un abrazo

----------

## Stolz

 *sergiotocalini wrote:*   

> igual ahora hice cagada con coreutils y util-linux, jajaja, voy a ver como soluciono, saludos y un abrazo

 Busca de nuevo porque se ha contestado como 10 vences en este mismo foro en a penas unas semanas

----------

